# What is Q Factor?



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Can someone explain it? It seems the lower the "Q" the wider the EQ band, conversely the larger the Q the sharper (smaller) the EQ band will be. Is this about right? Any tips for adjusting Q?
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here ya go:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/brucekbfdbandwidthinfo.htm
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/waynep.htm

The first one is more of a technical explanation, the second more of a “how it works in the real world with equalizers” explanation.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

